# set up business



## nikhil171 (Feb 9, 2016)

hello i am nikhil jain from mumbai (india). we are planning to set up a boutique of indian woaman wear. we are experienced in this field and have nice hold on price and designs as we are directly linked up with leading manufacturers. so we are awaiting positive reply from intrested person who willing to help us.


----------



## iertz86 (Mar 4, 2016)

nikhil171 said:


> hello i am nikhil jain from mumbai (india). we are planning to set up a boutique of indian woaman wear. we are experienced in this field and have nice hold on price and designs as we are directly linked up with leading manufacturers. so we are awaiting positive reply from intrested person who willing to help us.



Hi

You can whatsapp me at 0133605700


----------

